# [Firefox] Su pestaña ha fallado

## pcmaster

Hola,

Tras actualizar algunos paquetes del sistema, entre ellos Firefox (ha pasado de la versión 52.2.0 a la 52.3.0), me encuentro que de vez en cuando sale un mensaje de que la pestaña ha fallado: https://ibb.co/eAxeya

 y las demás pestañas se recargan al seleccionarlas. El el dmesg aparece esto:

10798.453023] Web Content[14933]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fc05cd9dbb9 sp 00007ffc4ae7eec8 error 6 in libxul.so[7fc05c339000+464f000]

He probado reinstalar o descartivar adobe-flash y actualizar y reinstalar icedtea, sin resultado. Volver a la versión 52.2.0 de Firefox tampoco lo resuelve.

¿Alguna idea sobre qué paquete podría estar causando el fallo?

----------

## cameta

Yo te comento que con icedtea a veces hay cosas que no acaban de funcionar. Prueba la versión propietaria de adobe.

----------

## cameta

equery b libxul.so

 * Searching for libxul.so ... 

www-client/firefox-52.2.0 (/usr/lib64/firefox/libxul.so)

libxul.so pertenece a firefox.

----------

## pcmaster

 *cameta wrote:*   

> equery b libxul.so
> 
>  * Searching for libxul.so ... 
> 
> www-client/firefox-52.2.0 (/usr/lib64/firefox/libxul.so)
> ...

 

Eso ya lo sé, es de Firefox, pero antes no fallaba y ahora falla, incluso la misma versión de Firefox compilada con las mismas USE (fallan tanto la 52.2.0 como la 52.3.0).

Algún otro paquete lo está fastidiando.

----------

## quilosaq

Con Firefox ejecutándose prueba Ayuda/Reiniciar con los complementos desactivados...

Si ya no falla, no es problema de la construcción de Firefox.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

Pues parece que iniciándolo en modo seguro, como dice quilosaq, no falla, pero eso es lo raro.

Comprobando en Herramientas _> Complementos (bueno, en Tools -> Add-ons porque he desactivado el idioma) hay:

En Extensions (extensiones): Ninguna.

En Appearance (Apariencia): Sólo está el tema Default, y está Disabled

En Plug.ins hay tres: En de video de CISCO que se instala con Firefox, activado, y luego dos desactivados (Icedtea-web 1.6.1 y Shockwave Flash 26.0.0)

En Languages (Idiomas) hay dos instalados: Català Language Pack y Español (España) Language pack, ambos deshabilitados-

En Services no hay nada instalado.

Si reinicio sin el modo seguro, entonces sigue fallando, y lo único que se ha activado es el tema Default en Appearance.

¿Alguna idea?

----------

## quilosaq

Mira esto:

https://support.mozilla.org/es/kb/resolucion-de-incidencias-relacionadas-con-extensi

Sobre todo deshabilitar la aceleración por hardware.

----------

## pcmaster

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Mira esto:
> 
> https://support.mozilla.org/es/kb/resolucion-de-incidencias-relacionadas-con-extensi
> 
> Sobre todo deshabilitar la aceleración por hardware.

 

Gracias, pero ya lo había hecho, y lo demás consiste en deshabilitar extensiones. Y lo unico que hay activado es el tema Default.

----------

## quilosaq

¿Puedes indicar algún sitio web o url concreta donde siempre te falle?

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

Pues en casi cualquiera. Hasta en la de 20minutos.es

He eliminado Flash y todos los plugins (desactivados no deberían causar fallos, pero nunca se sabe)  y he restablecido el navegador siguiendo las instrucciones de esta página: https://support.mozilla.org/es/kb/restablecer-firefox-una-forma-facil-de-solucionar- y lleva un buen rato sin fallar.

Si veo que sigue sin fallar, iré reinstalando las cosas una a una para comprobar que no vuelva a hacerlo.

Gracias por la ayuda de todas formas.

----------

## cameta

Por lo que comentas parece como si tu perfil se hubiese corrompido. Al restablecer lo que habrás hecho es como si fuese un perfil nuevo, pero sin perder la información del mismo.

----------

## pcmaster

Pues no.

Aunque parecía no fallar, hoy ha vuelto a hacerlo, al iniciar sesión en menéame.

Y todavía no he reinstalado los plugins. Seguiré investigando.

Saludos,

----------

## cameta

Prueba a renombrar el directorio .mozilla. Con ello iniciaras con algo completamente límpio.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

Suponía que era algun paquete que se había actualizado (no Firefox), pero no sabía cuál de ellos. Lo que pasa es que como todavía tenía los ati-drivers, no podía actualizar todo.

Ahora tras migrar a amdgpu y actualizar todo lo actualizable (menos un paquete, que se resiste) parece resuelto.

Ahora me toca pelearme con los drivers, que van bien  a excepción de opengl y opencl, que no funcionan.

---Edito---

OpenGL funciona bien usando el driver radeon en vez de amdgpu, opencl todavía se resiste.

----------

